# Robbers Stray Bullet



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Big congratulations to Dan Hurst and Bullet for there win at Rocky Mountain RC field trial this weekend. That puts Bullet over 50 points in only 19 trails. Bullet also won a qual last spring.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Congratulations Bullet!!!!!!!


And FOM and Bullet #2.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Big congratulations to Dan Hurst and Bullet for there win at Rocky Mountain RC field trial this weekend. That puts Bullet over 50 points in only 19 trails. Bullet also won a qual last spring.


Way to go Dan! You really have a fine dog!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Bullet is an incredible dog. He's laid back in the holding blind and well mannered on the line, but he marks like a GPS unit. He's got a bright future ahead.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats Dan!!!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

That is excellent...Congratulations, Dan!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Dan. That Bullet just keeps knocking them out. Wonder how many points he could have had if Dan was really chasing points?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The "other Bullet" is a pretty darn good dog, has a great name , too!  Congrats Dan and I told you that Bullet's hole was the first one on the driver side, I got home and I had Buttlet....geeze....

FOM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats Dan. That Bullet just keeps knocking them out. Wonder how many points he could have had if Dan was really chasing points?


If he ran 100 derbies at his current point average per trial he would have over 200 points


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Dan, you've got a serious player on your hands with this animal.

Judging Bullet and Ammo at our Cimarron Derby this summer made sitting in that chair almost emjoyable!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations Dan. Bullets running good....

Hope to see you this winter if I can get down there...


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Besides the Cimarron derby, where else did Ammo & Bullet go head to head?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> Besides the Cimarron derby, where else did Ammo & Bullet go head to head?


The Tulsa derby that same weekend ...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The double D/Q in Colorado this past July...and to add a little Emmit was there, too.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

[email protected] Cimarron, Tulsa, Cheyenne and Centennial Bullet placed ahead of Ammo in all four trials.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Dan has some very nice animals - Abby and Bullet.


I saw Bullet's last series and it was impressive.

Dan is going to have a lot of fun in the years to come.

Ted


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

junfan68 said:


> [email protected] Cimarron, Tulsa, Cheyenne and Centennial Bullet placed ahead of Ammo in all four trials.


 
And I'm pretty sure Bullet is QAA, too...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

isnt it kinda cool that two of the top young dogs in the country are a Bullet and Ammo


NRA member regards


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> [email protected] Cimarron, Tulsa, Cheyenne and Centennial Bullet placed ahead of Ammo in all four trials.


Sort of like in baseball...one team may beat another in the regular season, or at home or on the road. Doesn't mean much in the end though, except that on those days one was better on those tests. I was at the double DQ in OK, as I ran Ammo there. Bullet is a very nice dog and I am pulling for him to continue to do great things. But at that double, I ran Ammo and I will say that was a handicap for her. She did not run for me anything like she does for Bill, he is a very precise handler and Ammo is in synch with every move he makes. I don't think she knew what I wanted a few times. I think Dan might agree with that statement as we trained together with Frank Price before those trials.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't get me wrong they are both extremely impressive dogs.

But the fact is that Bullet placed ahead (well ahead) of Ammo in four out of four trials, all on "neutral fields".

We can try and compare different dogs in different parts of the country. But ultimately, the only way to really know is for head to head competition, preferably multiple times.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to Go Bullet and Dan!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> Don't get me wrong they are both extremely impressive dogs.
> 
> But the fact is that Bullet placed ahead (well ahead) of Ammo in four out of four trials, all on "neutral fields".
> 
> We can try and compare different dogs in different parts of the country. But ultimately, the only way to really know is for head to head competition, preferably multiple times.


Sounds like you've got it all figured out...


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats Dan and Bullet!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Dan and Bullet!

Aaron*


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Good job Dan and Bullet, that points per trial average is impressive!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet...Keep up the good work!! 

Troy


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I really dont like bullet. he kept nicking Chili out of a place at several derbies we went head to head....lol Just kidding. I have run against and trained with Bullet many times. That is one marking machine. He does some incredible things and Dan is very blessed to have a dog like that. As far as the head to head yep Bullet has gotten the best of Ammo each time. They still have time to go head to head some more. Maybe Cimmaron in Oct.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Bullet is a GREAT young dog. I usually do not use the word great when refering to a derby dog as there are still many ( complex) behaviours to master in its career. That said greatness comes in part by being consistant......which is very difficult to do as a young dog. Bullet is consitant!! We've run against each other many times and I have not seen Bullet have a bad day. Hard to say about any dog. He is the one dog I love to run against......brings out the best in me.

Bill


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes Bill, he is consistan and it's your turn to buy Dinner. Glad my dog aged out and I dint have to buy dinner.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, I am looking forward to buying Dan dinner. The deal is the "winner" of head to head trials buys the looser dinner. Since I won the last trial we competed in togeather I am buying. I must say Dan is very generious when it is his turn to buy...he has set the bar very high.

Bill


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet!!
I trained some with Dan this winter, and was most impresed with Bullet and his momma Abby


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I judged Bill and Ammo at Cimarron and I could tell that she was a little nervous about the whole setup of Bill running her. She was also nursing a foot injury at our trial which could have affected things.

However, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out the dog knew her stuff. Dogs are like atheletes and they ride waves of greatness and they have slumps. Ammo was in a slump that weekend. I'm not so sure she wasn't in one when she got at our trial, or after our trial.

Doesn't really matter. Ammo jammed our Cimarron and Tulsa trials, Bullett got second in both of them.

I have a truck with open holes that both would fit in nicely!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Derby Showdown at Cimarron, El Reno OK Oct 2-5 2009


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Got them going head to head at Missouri River on Sept 25th.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

junfan68 said:


> Got them going head to head at Missouri River on Sept 25th.


They will both be there, but in my mind it more like golf. They have to do their job and not worry about the other dogs. If they all run the way they are capable, it will be a fun trial to watch. Good luck to all of the dogs entered.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

huntinman said:


> They will both be there, but in my mind it more like golf. They have to do their job and not worry about the other dogs. If they all run the way they are capable, it will be a fun trial to watch. Good luck to all of the dogs entered.


Will there be any stretching routines the audience can come early and see?

Do they allow fans to bring in their own drinks?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Got them going head to head at Missouri River on Sept 25th.


Good luck to both, 

Emmit and Bullet will be at the Cimarron trial. It could be possible to have the top 3 derby dogs at the same trial.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

As FT Chairman for Cimarron I might have to assign myself as setup man for the Derby!

Perhaps we need to get some portable loudspeakers and announce the contestants as they come to the line, just like the Nationals!

One things for sure, I'm taking pictures! (maybe videos). Actually, I will get Paul to take the pictures. His camera's way better than mine.

I hope Ammo comes to play. That would be fun.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

By the way, I need Gunners for the Derby (for the whole trial for that matter). 

We might have to shoot fliers in the last series since this is the Derby National! HA


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tim West said:


> By the way, I need Gunners for the Derby (for the whole trial for that matter).
> 
> We might have to shoot fliers in the last series since this is the Derby National! HA


I'd do fliers for all marks for this shin dig.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Dan and Bullet ! Again !!Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Actually, it can't be called the Derby National cause the Derby champ is already decided. 

I think it will now be called the NATIONAL DERBY FESTIVAL in honor of the three competing High Point Derby Dogs (if they all appear)!

Maybe we will have double fliers in the first series! WOW (I need extra shooters). Besides, I need to make up for the Topeka Derby on Friday if they adhere to their previous policy of no fliers at their field trial.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Actually, it can't be called the Derby National cause the Derby champ is already decided.
> 
> I think it will now be called the NATIONAL DERBY FESTIVAL in honor of the three competing High Point Derby Dogs (if they all appear)!
> 
> Maybe we will have double fliers in the first series! WOW (I need extra shooters). Besides, I need to make up for the Topeka Derby on Friday if they adhere to their previous policy of no fliers at their field trial.


Hang on Tim, High point derby dog and and the coveted Derby Champion title are two different awards. The undisputed Derby Champion of the World will be decided when the three top pointed dogs go head to head at this years Derby Championship held in El Reno OK at the Cimarron RC fall field trial. Good to all.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Geez, and I thought my poor little Derby dog had a chance, sounds like I might as well stay home


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

EdA said:


> Geez, and I thought my poor little Derby dog had a chance, sounds like I might as well stay home


Ed, there is always a chance. I remember going to Shrevport when Lottie was well on here way to over a hundred derby points and there were two other dogs (one of them mine) with over 20 points. Going into the last series they threw the memory bird from a shoreline across a chanel to a small island and all three, including Lottie, thought it was a set up and wouldn't get out of the water to pick up the bird. 

...Don


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Ed, I'm not counting out the Trumarc duo when talking about great dogs in the Derby. Word has spread.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Ed, I'm not counting out the Trumarc duo when talking about great dogs in the Derby. Word has spread.....


Yeah but the best one probably won't be there, we just hope to be competitve with those great Derby dogs, I've run against Bullet and he is the real deal, he booted us down to the 3rd at Cheyenne


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like this could be the best derby field of the year.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Ammo where are you? ;-)*


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

I am glad Bullet will be there! Dan is making the 5 hour drive to Oklahoma when he has a trial 30 minutes from his house in Mineola Texas. He definetly is not dodging the competition. I hope others would not. Good luck Dan and Bullet.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

When you guys start paying his bills and entry fees, maybe he will run the trials you want him to. Till then, I imagine Bill P. will operate on his own schedule.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

He can definetly set his own schedule. I guess that is why they have been running a few states away instead of staying close to home running trails in their home state. I think everyone is just hyped up wanting to see good dogs compete! I am glad the handlers and their dogs are making the drive.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bmiles said:


> I am glad Bullet will be there! Dan is making the 5 hour drive to Oklahoma when he has a trial 30 minutes from his house in Mineola Texas. He definetly is not dodging the competition. I hope others would not. Good luck Dan and Bullet.


No Derby at Lone Star in Mineola


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

There is suppose to be. I am judging it. EE has it up.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

bmiles said:


> He can definetly set his own schedule. I guess that is why they have been running a few states away instead of staying close to home running trails in their home state. I think everyone is just hyped up wanting to see good dogs compete! I am glad the handlers and their dogs are making the drive.


I don't know where to start with you...so I'll just keep it simple. If they stayed close to home as you say, don't you think that would have limited the number of trials they could run? They are running every weekend they have traveled from CA to NY. There have been a whole lot of good dogs at most of those trials. 

As for making the drive...he has put over 80,000 mile on his vehicles in the last year. Is that enough of a drive for you? 

Bullet & Ammo will see each other this Friday (I doubt if either dog really cares). But Bill will be in MI for the next couple. It is his home state and gives Bill's dad the chance to watch his son run a couple of times. Would you tell your dad to buzz off just to make the peanut gallery happy?


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

No need to get defensive. I know how much they have driven just by keeping up with there dog. All I meant by my comment was that making a trip to Oklahoma was not that far compared to many they have made. I had no bad itentions with my comments. I am just like many. I like to see good dogs go head to head. If you feel I was belittling your friends dog that was not my intentions. Like I stated before, I am sure they can travel any where they would like! So much for some friendly chat Bill. I don't want to see a good thread stopped so I will keep my thoughts to myself. 

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Keep it civil guys and gals - it's just dogs picking stuff up................or not. 

FOM


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

JTS said:


> Bill, you coming this weekend?


Wish I was Jeff...I'll be in Savannah. Enjoy the trial and say Hi to Deb for me.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bmiles said:


> There is suppose to be. I am judging it. EE has it up.


Was it added, I was fairly certain none was listed when I first looked, for me it is about 30 minutes closer than Cimarron and I sure don't mind ducking the competition.....


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> Keep it civil guys and gals - it's just dogs picking stuff up................or not.
> 
> FOM


Hey MOM,

I noticed Mark is running Butthead in the Open at Cimarron. Are you coming to run the Am?

fp


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

O was hoping Ammo would show up as well. Would have been an honor to get to judge all of those great young dogs. Guess we will just have to make do with the Rest of the Best.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Ed, 

I believe it was added a little late. I am not sure. I did not get called until later last week. 
I hope we can at least get a few more dogs. 

Brandon


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Hey MOM,
> 
> I noticed Mark is running Butthead in the Open at Cimarron. Are you coming to run the Am?
> 
> fp


Unfortunately this will be the first Cimarron trial I've missed in ages....I'm judging this weekend at Jayhawk and if I tried to take another 2 days off next week I'd loose my job <sigh> Please give the original Bullet a kick in the rear and Mark too....it sucks, I'll be dog poor in a few days. 

FOM


----------



## Shootin Blanks (Sep 14, 2009)

So is Ammo planning on running at Cimarron then? Or is she running somewhere else with easier competition?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Shootin Blanks said:


> So is Ammo planning on running at Cimarron then? Or is she running somewhere else with easier competition?


I think you have that reversed...*Ammo is THE COMPETITION*, if I had a derby dog I would avoid that duo when possible


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Shootin Blanks said:


> So is Ammo planning on running at Cimarron then? Or is she running somewhere else with easier competition?


Your name says it all


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, at least we get to see Emmitt & Bullet head to head at Cimarron & Topeka. Too bad Ammo won't be there, but that's just the way it is. I was looking forward to seeing those three dogs in the same trial.

But my hat's also off to all the others who enter trials like this with a loaded field. _"I don't care who else is running, we are just gonna go do our thing and see what happens"_


----------



## Shootin Blanks (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes it will be good to see Emmitt & Bullet run against one another!

Bill - Going from the North Dakota trial to the Bluegrass trial (970 Miles) instead of going to the Mid Iowa trial (490 Miles) says it all...

Good luck to Ammo on the rest of her record breaking run...


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Will there still be a stretching contest?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Your name says it all


Behave Bill!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck Dan and Bullet!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

7 more points for Bullet this week end,, Congratulation Dan.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Bullets mother completes AFC with an AM win at Jayhawk, Congratulations Dan.*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone have an accurate count of pts per derby for Bullet?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Anyone have an accurate count of pts per derby for Bullet?


at dinner last evening I good naturedly suggested "how many $$$$/point", to paraphrase his response "I don't know"

Dan is handling all this success good naturedly and with humility, I applaud him for his accomplishments knowing how difficult the journey

Unfortunately for the rest of us I suspect that Bullet will be a thorn in our side for several years to come but we will always enjoy the competition


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Dan, Abby, and Bullet. Good dogs and good people!

fp


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Dan and AFC Abby (and Bullet). Abby is the best kept secret in the retriever world.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Unfortunately for the rest of us I suspect that Bullet will be a thorn in our side for several years to come but we will always enjoy the competition



Well, we know the man's not scared of a long drive.

Between Bullet and Abby, they have my 2 1/2 year old's competitive lifespan covered


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> But the fact is that Bullet placed ahead (well ahead) of Ammo in four out of four trials, all on "neutral fields".



Make that 5 out of 5 times....Bullet got 3rd & Ammo 4th at Missouri River.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Dan, Abby and Bullet!

Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Dan and Bullet for winning Sooner and Kansas City derbies this weekend. That gives him 74 points in 26 derbies If I counted right. 
I hear he dosent even stretch before he runs.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Congratulations Dan and Bullet for winning Sooner and Kansas City derbies this weekend. That gives him 74 points in 26 derbies If I counted right.
> I hear he dosent even stretch before he runs.


 
I think it makes 76 points. However many it is, it's a TON of points. Congrats to Dan.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Ammo, Bullet and Emmitt all have Nov or Dec birthdays which are perfect for Derbies, The fact that all are running at the same time, often at the same trials, makes their feats even more amazing. Unofficially, 

Ammo 132 points

Bullett 76 points

Emmeit 70 Pts

Most years Bullett or Emmet win the title. We probably will not see such a feat in many, many years.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet for a great weekend and continued success on a fantastic derby career!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet on another great weekend. Guess you'll be needing a new truck soon that one sure has a lot of miles on it.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Dan and Bullet on another great weekend. Guess you'll be needing a new truck soon that one sure has a lot of miles on it.


Yeah, but can you imagine how many miles Bill has with Ammo as his traveling partner?

Kris


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wonder if carfacts notes that the truck was owned by a handler chasing derby points.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet!

Troy


----------



## tpark (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats Dan !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Ammo, Bullet and Emmitt all have Nov or Dec birthdays which are perfect for Derbies, The fact that all are running at the same time, often at the same trials, makes their feats even more amazing. Unofficially,
> 
> Ammo 132 points
> 
> ...


Congrats! All worthy of the recognition.

SM


----------

